# castor oil stories?



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Just curious...who did it, did it work, etc etc....


----------



## mommyschiff (May 11, 2004)

I tried it when I was overdue with ds #2. It made me unbeliveably nauseous and I actually threw up very violently for a little while. But it had absolutely no effectiveness in starting labor. I think the premise behind it is to cause diarhea which helps make room for baby as well as starts abdominal cramping so if your body is ready for labor it can give it a little push in the right direction. I'm not sure on that though. I am now typing this on my due date with baby #3. I have not tried castor oil this time only because I had such a bad response to it last time. But that was just me...

My massage therapist told me about a castor oil cocktail - 2 inches Orange Juice, 2 ounces castor oil, then 2 more inches of OJ all mixed together. Like I said - I haven't tried it this time around.

Good luck - I myself am getting increasingly desparate for baby to come!!
Kelly


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I don't know that I'd try it for a VBAC.

Are you being pressured to induce or face a repeat cesarean?

Maybe some women in the VBAC forum can offer some support and advice.


----------



## sm3247 (May 9, 2003)

My mother took it when she was pregnant with me. She said that she did go into labor, but five years later when she was 2 weeks past due with my brother, she wasn't even tempted. She didn't go into detail, but my impression was that she didn't recommend it.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I took it three times with my first baby. It wasn't horrible in terms of pain or anything, but it did not start labor.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I tried it too. It didn't start labor. In fact I don't know anybody it did work for.
Good luck
Sandy


----------



## snailmama (Apr 13, 2002)

I drank it, I was 2 weeks overdue with ds...
My water broke about 4am...
contractions on and off...
total hours in labor 52...
I would not suggest it...
let nature do it's job


----------



## oshunmama (May 19, 2004)

ANd it is DISGUSTING. I've never felt so terrible in my life! And IMO, it makes contractions much harder. No like!


----------



## fiberwoman (Jul 27, 2004)

To give a second opinion -

I was 10 days overdue with my first child when it was suggested by my midwife (they were threatening to induce me soon). I took (I think) 1 oz of castor oil with orange juice and ice cream blended into a shake. It really wasn't bad to drink. I did have mild to moderate diarrhea about an hour afterwards. My water broke 4 hours afterward and my son was born 6 hours after that. I didn't find the contractions awful and I never needed any drugs. I don't think the contractions are supposed to be fast, furious and very painful like a pitocin induction. It is not a synthetic hormone that stays in your system. It works by increasing motility of your intestines, stimulating contactions in your uterus. I was at least 1 cm dilated and effaced before trying the castor oil. It will not work if your body is not ready to start labor. And in some people it will not do anything. And if you are really upset by diarrhea, I wouldn't reccomended it.


----------



## chow46 (Aug 21, 2004)

Castor oil brings back memories...I was 10 days overdue with my first and I tried EVERYTHING I could think of. In the end, I was on a walk and my water broke. I felt no contractions until transition (I know, hard to believe) and from the time my water broke until he was born was only about 4 hours. I had been dilated to a 3 for a few weeks. I don't know, I think that when your body is ready, it will start. Before then, take the time to prepare yourself (I know...being overdue sucks!!)


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks. I tried it and got some good contractions but they eventually petered out. I had diarrhea but it wasnt awful. I am 41w, 1 cm and 50% effaced and getting so much pressure about delivering that I am on the verge of a nervous breakdown. I know stress is making my situation worse but I cant exactly relax till I go into labor. Kind of a vicious cycle.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I took it to augment labor -- I had been having contractions for a couple of days, and they were regular and becoming more frequent, but according to the midwife I was effaced but had not yet begun to dilate. Contractions were about 4 minutes apart, and I was feeling pretty good and in good spirits (although tired) when I took 2 oz. of castor oil. I then vomited twice, had painful diahhrea, and had severe intestinal and abdominal cramping. It was awful. I will never, ever do it again -- I'd much prefer a longer labor to that hell.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

My first born came 12 hours after I took 2 tbsp of castor oil, 1 can of warm coke, and 2 soft tacos from Taco Bell.
Also, I was threatened by induction by the OB.
I can't tell you if any one thing influenced the labor to begin, (if any did at all!) or if it was just "time".
I wish you well and send labor vibes your way!

Warm regards


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

If we get to that point where our moms are going 2 weeks overdue, because of state and NACC regs we have few options. If we have to do an induction, we always start with castor oil.

It has worked fairly well for us. I'm surprised at the 2 ounce dose; no wonder you were so sick! We recommend to our moms 1 ounce at 8 am, repeat at noon. Typically if it is going to work, we have a baby within 24 hours. It's not going to work unless mom is mentally and physically ready to go into labor.

Any induction carries risks with is (prolonged labor, failed induction, etc) and should only be used with extreme caution. I don't like doing any induction, but sometimes we get to the point where either we are looking at mom going so overdue that she can't birth at our facility, or we do some sort of induction. Luckily this doesn't come into play too often.

Our clients have mostly said that the castor oil isn't too bad; not something that they want to repeat at their leisure, but not so yucky, either. A couple have thought it was horribly disgusting.

One of my friends told me it was like drinking chapstick. But, she was happy she did it, and it resulted in a baby less than 8 hours later (first time mom).

Lori


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

I too tried it and it didn't do squat. It did make me really nauseous for an entire evening however. I tried everything btw, and next time I hope to not try anything and trust that it will happen when it is meant to.


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

BTDT.
#3 was a castor oil induced labor. It worked great. Yes it gave me the runs. The toillet contractions were terrible. But all in all it wasn't *that* bad.

Water broke about 2 hours after first doce.

Candice


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

I was seventeen days over and it absolutely worked for me. I took 2 ounces with some rootbeer and another ounce with rootbeer a little later. The babe came later too!! Awful poopys though....


----------

